# Happy Birthday



## Marvin (Sep 11, 2004)

Everyone join me in wishing Rich Parsons a happy birthday! Many more to come Rich!
Marvin


----------



## bart (Sep 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Rich!


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Rich!!! artyon:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 12, 2004)

:drinkbeer  :cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 12, 2004)

Thank you guys !

I had fun, and now I am off to watch the game


----------



## Dieter (Sep 13, 2004)

Better late than never:

Happy Birthday Rich.

Hope to see you sometimes again.

Greetings


Dieter


----------



## DoxN4cer (Sep 13, 2004)

A belated Happy Birthday, Rich.  

I knew there was something I liked about you... you're a Virgo... me too.  

Tim Kashino


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 13, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> A belated Happy Birthday, Rich.
> 
> I knew there was something I liked about you... you're a Virgo... me too.
> 
> Tim Kashino




Tim,

Even I get lucky every now and again, aka being a Virgo 




Thank you everyone 
:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 13, 2004)

Almost missed this one. 
Best wishes Rich


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 13, 2004)

Rikki,

HB!!! How many years?  Are you old buzzard status yet?

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 14, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Rikki,
> 
> HB!!! How many years?  Are you old buzzard status yet?
> 
> ...



heh heh...I got him a cake and we all sang happy B-day...right before the Lions won there first away game against the bears in over 3 years! Whooo-hooo! artyon: 

It was hard to fit 46 candles in that cake....  :ultracool


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 14, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> heh heh...I got him a cake and we all sang happy B-day...right before the Lions won there first away game against the bears in over 3 years! Whooo-hooo! artyon:
> 
> It was hard to fit 46 candles in that cake....  :ultracool


Whoa, 46 candles!!!  Instant magic tan for the woman in the cake!!!! artyon:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 14, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Whoa, 46 candles!!!  Instant magic tan for the woman in the cake!!!! artyon:



Whoa, hold up, there was no one in the Cake 

Besides, I am only 38, and before anyone says anythign about being old not being able to see anyone in a cake , my eyesight is 20/15 with no glasses required. 

Thank you everyone


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I am only 38


Wow!! Have we know each other that long?
I'll take you out for a bithday beverage now that I am healed up.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 14, 2004)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Wow!! Have we know each other that long?
> I'll take you out for a bithday beverage now that I am healed up.



Yes it has been two decades , and Birthday Beverages are always welcome :asian:


----------



## jaybacca72 (Sep 14, 2004)

happy b-day rich and best wishes 
from dougie and jay(your great white north bros).
when you in these parts again? artyon:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 15, 2004)

jaybacca72 said:
			
		

> happy b-day rich and best wishes
> from dougie and jay(your great white north bros).
> when you in these parts again? artyon:



As I just changed programs at work, I no longer have a part going into CAMI.

So it would have to be 110% pleasure vist 

We might be able to negotiate something. Canadian Beer is good


----------



## f.m.a.c.student (Sep 23, 2004)

happy birthday Rich I know I missed it but I hope you had a great day

I just cant believe you missed the Girl in the Cake



later MIke


----------



## f.m.a.c.student (Sep 23, 2004)

look at that I finally made my white belt LOL


----------



## Seigi (Sep 24, 2004)

Happy Belated B-day sir.

Peace artyon:


----------

